# Chef Steward for a Private Social Club in Rehoboth, MA



## Anawan Club

This part-time position is open to a self-starter looking for an excellent
business opportunity. If you have the spirit of an entrepreneur then this
position is for you. You’ll be responsible for sourcing ingredients, crafting a
menu and catering to the members of the club and their guests.

The clubhouse, flanked by fieldstone chimneys and equipped with a
commercial kitchen, is a cedar log building built in 1898 on the shore of
Warren Upper Reservoir. It was originally constructed as a hunting and
fishing lodge. This adds to it’s rustic charm. The property was added to the
National Register of Historic Places in 1983.


----------

